# Small Truck Plowing S10/Ranger/Toyota 4x4



## snowhack (Sep 1, 2004)

I have seen plows on smaller trucks. I have a few very small strip mall lots and driveways that I will inherit from a friend who is moving. Could I buy a small truck for this job? What year/Nissan/S10/Ranger/Toyota/4x4? Are plows cheaper for these trucks or more more expensive? Are they the same as a Jeep Cherokee and too lightwight (not Grand Cherokee), in that someone posted "it did horrible in the wet stuff"? I found it hard to find a solid full size plow truck. Most are too nice, too shot, too many miles. Thanks for your help on my last questions and on these ones in advance.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

*small plows*

hey hack i run small plows and get good prices you talk about wet snows yes the weight is more but if you use chemicals to control the wet stuff its easy if the customer payes for salt.. if not you got to be ahead of the storm to keep the weight down most snow like that are close to 30 deg or so salt works well with this and the more it melts the more water is running down lot and the falling snow melts get it its all planning.....


----------



## AJSheehan (Aug 19, 2004)

*S-10*

I have a '98 Chevy s-10with a 6" Meyer plow on it. I bought the truck used last year and have used it one year in an offset driveway. It did excellent, better then I would have expected. having a short truck is good for mobility too. I also know a few other people that have been considering picking up on a smaller truck for the small lots they do to. I have never been disappointed with the performance of my truck; plowing, hauling, pulling logs, anything.


----------



## S-10 Plower (Nov 28, 2003)

I currently run a 99 s-10 zr2 with a 6'10" fisher plow on and it works great but do to the demand for a larger truck and blade i will soon be trading in the truck for a full size 3/4 ton the plow is still under warenty and was only used on 3 drives in 2 storms last year because i purchased it late in the season. if i end up getting a full size truck. The plow will be up for sale here shortly. and yes you could do well with a small truck and plow i ran a snobear plow on my s-10 for 3 years till it literly fell apart. i plowed a 350' long gravel drive with 4 parking spots and the road and intersection by my house ( Or people would end up in my ditch). just some advice.

Thanks for your time,
Mark


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

Of those choices If you can afford it go with the Toyota and a Blizzard 720. Un beatable combo. IMO


----------



## PSDF350 (Jul 30, 2004)

AJSheehan said:


> I have a '98 Chevy s-10with a 6" Meyer plow on it. I bought the truck used last year and have used it one year in an offset driveway. It did excellent, better then I would have expected. having a short truck is good for mobility too. I also know a few other people that have been considering picking up on a smaller truck for the small lots they do to. I have never been disappointed with the performance of my truck; plowing, hauling, pulling logs, anything.


a 6" huh man thats a small plow


----------



## Nascar Fan (Oct 26, 2003)

*Small Truck plows*

I am currently running a 1988 Toyota p/u with a 6.5' Fisher Minute Mount.Just know the limitations of plowing with a smaller truck,Use ballast in the bed for weight,plow with the storm instead of trying to move it all at once and always use low range when plowing.Really just treat it like you can't afford to break it,and keep up on your maintenance.I have said it before and i will say it now,ANY truck and i do not care if it says Mack or Ford,from the Toyota 22r to a 3406 Cat and everything in between,will break or not last if it's not taken care of,and they ALL suck when they break.


----------



## gpin (Dec 5, 2003)

We run an old Toyota 4 cyl, 5 spd as a back up truck with no problems. Just plow often, don't let the snow build up. Good luck.


----------



## c.t. lawn care (Feb 27, 2003)

i have a 93 sonoma with a 7.5' sno-way plow with down presure... it does great. just put some balist in the back and you will be fine... the truck has a 4.3 V-6 with auto trans. never had a need for any more power than it has.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Small Plow Truck*

I plowed with a Bronco II with a 6 foot Myer's blade on it for 4 years.
Never met a drive I could not plow. You just can't move as much snow as the big dogs, but you can get in and out where they have trouble. Condo drives are a good example, I had 110 at one, 120 at another. I did the drives the big trucks did the streets.
If you want to do it right you have to upgrade the charging system and the transmission cooling. When the going gets tough plow in low range this keeps the RPM ' s up and the charging / cooling where they should be.
Automotive electrical shops can help you with a bigger alternator. Most little trucks come with 60 amp alternators and a small battery. Not enough to stay ahead of the power demand.


----------



## OBRYANMAINT (May 20, 2001)

I agree with the above posts, I had an 90 something s-10 blazer with a 6 footer and wings and it would plow taco bell los in half of the time a bigger truck could because of its great maneauverbility....but you get a heavy snow or a lot of snow(over 4") and it is worthless the truck was not heavy enough to push...plenty of power from the engine but not enough weight


----------



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I ran a 6&1/2' Meyer on my 88 Bronco II for small jobs like circular drives. The truck was great but it got totalled. I finally replaced it after sorely missing it for 3 seasons with a 97 Jimmy. I picked up a Fisher MM for it. I'll post back after the first storm.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a Snoway 6'8" on my 96 Toyota 4Runner.......works great......I added a transmission cooler.......

Derek


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

we have an 1988 Toyota V6 stick with a steel flat bed and western 6'6" plow. And it works great not one problem, as our back up truck.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Use the right tool for the job. Dont stick a s10 in a big lot and dont try to stuff a 550 with a 10' blade down a narrow tight drive. Either buy a truck for what kinda snow you plan to move or go after lots for what kinda truck you have. 

You should be able to find a reasonable fullsize truck. Or are you trying to buy something with a plow on it? Whats your budget for truck and plow if $ is the only thing you are looking at.


----------



## RICHIE K (Jul 31, 2004)

SMALL TRUCKS ARE GREAT. YOU CAN GET INTO TIGHT SPOTS.

RICHIE K

www.kulakandcompany.com :bluebounc


----------

